# Best Low Protein Veggie Flakes or Pellet (need inputs)



## makoy63 (Jun 1, 2008)

i need some help guys.. i need a cichlid food which has low protein content to avoid bloat.. whether in flakes or in pellet form..

pls do also add spirulina flakes with low protein content..

i heard that hbh Veggie Flakes is good.. but i found out that its protein content is 45%
im looking for below 40%..

pls give me your insights on this matter..

tia!!Ãœ


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

Dainichi Veggie Deluxe or Veggie FX.

https://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food.html


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

I use aquatrol spirulina 20 for my trophues with no problems!... :thumb: 
it is 40% tho... :fish:


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

whats the other 60%?


----------



## makoy63 (Jun 1, 2008)

@jh82 - thanks for the helpful link sir!!

@jordanroda - thank you sir.. appreciate it!!


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

"I heard that hbh Veggie Flakes is good.. but i found out that its protein content is 45% 
im looking for below 40%.. "

Where did you here that? Mine says min crude protein 35%. I ask only b/c I want to know If the label is wrong. I have feed this flake food for years with no problems.


----------



## makoy63 (Jun 1, 2008)

Heyguy74 said:


> Mine says min crude protein 35%. I ask only b/c I want to know If the label is wrong. I have feed this flake food for years with no problems.


really?? i did some search and thats what i saw from the net.. i will provide the link sir..

http://all-aquatics.com/store/item/qd5b/Food_Flake_Food/HBH_Veggie_Flake_5_lb_Spirulina.html

whats the label the one you are using??


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

The label on my HBH Veggie 8 containers says 28%. That's "min. crude" - I don't know what typically the variation might be...


----------



## rtaylor (Aug 31, 2010)

XL PRO is a robust formula intended for a wide variety of carnivorous and omnivorous cichlids.3
Fed a low protein diet, with perhaps 34-35% protein content, this type of fish would likely develop a big head, oversize eye and a smaller, rounder body - certainly nothing reminiscent of a wild represent- active of this specie.

Regards,

Ross


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Protein doesn't cause bloat.
It is an essential part of any animal's diet, in fact probably the most important in terms of nutrition.
What may cause bloat is protein from the wrong source.
Seafood parts are very high in protein and would likely give your fish the best growth, colors and long term vitality.

Another way for bloat to develop is from too much filler in the food.
Corn, flour, and grain based meals should be kept at a minimum or completely absent as they are difficult for many species to digest.
Especially those with long intestinal tracts that actually should receive fair amounts of plant matter.
Omnivores such as mbuna fall into this category.

It is also important to remember that stress is what triggers bloat.
Appropriate stocking levels and tank mates are a must.
This would affect both water quality and aggression in the tank.

It sounds like OmegaOne Super Veggie would work really well for what you want.
NLS is also a suitable brand that you could try so are Hikari and Dainichi.
Brand and price doesn't matter as much as the ingredients do.

To summarize: find a high quality food with high quality ingredients, percentages are not a tell all about a food.
Be consistent with your feedings and don't over feed.
Keep the water clean and stock your tanks properly.
This will for sure keep all of your tanks bloat free. :thumb:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The source of the protein is not the issue, but the right combination of amino acids, regardless of source are the key. We had a speaker at our club last year from Martins Mills, which has been making fish food for aquaculture for about 80 years. One item that was of particular interest was the effect of digestible carbohydrates on fish. They don't handle them well and the carbs cause fatty livers. Old methods of production using steam made the carbs indigestible, whereas, new extrusion methods, maintain the digestiblity of the carbs. It is therefore important for the manufacturer to limit the amount of carbs in the food.
Spirulina is a great algae for fish food, but it is very high protein, at about 60%. So, as smellsfishy stated, analysis is probably less important than the list of ingredients.


----------

